# car manufacturers.



## phil (May 7, 2002)

they make so many bloody cars, but none that I want.
I'm trying to replace my TT, and all the ones I want are either not as good or too expensive. Currently looks like a TTR.

I'm not finished yet. I'm flooding the flame forum tonight.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What you need is an expensive second hand then!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Or a V6 TTC 8) 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've considered the 2nd hand option. Boxters are still not worth what you pat IMO and they're even more common than TTs around here. I've also considered an M roadster, but the impending arrival of the Z4 puts me off


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You could just make do with a push bike ;D LOL ... no tax ... no insurance ... no expensive maintenance charges ... no groans and moans when it gets vadalised ... and mostly you will be saving on the ozone layer


----------

